# Is it OK to feed pij eggs to dogs?



## TwinkieSlug (Oct 6, 2009)

I thought of giving my unwanted Pij eggs to my dogs as an occasional treat. I am using fake eggs, and have been throwing the real ones away. I know dogs can eat eggs, but does there happen to be any reason pij eggs in particular might be bad?


----------



## maniac (Sep 27, 2009)

I know that all eggs are edible, it is a subsistence food in some cultures. I doubt that they are harmful to dogs if they are cooked.

I've have been wondering if pulled eggs can be blown out and filled with some other substance and then used as substitutes.. crazy idea huh ?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

You can blow them out and fill them with plaster of paris or some kind of powder/sand. You'd just have to be very careful since they aren't as tough as chicken eggs.


Whenever I throw out eggs in the woods, somehow my dog always finds them  Of course I would prefer her to eat cooked eggs, but by the time I find her, there isn't much left to be done


----------



## Southwing (Feb 7, 2008)

I had someone at work ask me if they could have pigeon eggs to eat. I told them no. But I agree if cooked it would be like eating chicken eggs.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

The dogs, cats and crows in my neighbourhood eat them raw, they haven't complained yet


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

As a kid we used to put raw egg in the dogs food, made them shine.
Dave


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

I actually feed my pigeon eggs to my starlings and they love them more than chicken eggs. I cook them of course. min


----------



## wayne f (Oct 25, 2009)

Check with a vet before you feed eggs to dogs. Every dog I have ever fed eggs to has an allergic reaction!
Wayne


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

I raise, train and breed German Shepherds (I have eight of them), and I can tell you that raw eggs make them healthier and their coats shine. I have never found a dog allergic to eggs but maybe the toy breeds are. I don't know about that. Although I do not let my dogs have the egg shells, there are some breeders that give the entire egg (shell and all) to their dogs and say it works well also.

Eggs are heavy in protein, as is meat. Protein for dogs is highly desirable. Most dry dog foods are based on grain ingredients. Dogs and pigeons apparently are the same to dog food manufactures. I could probably just feed my pigeons ground up dog food, as it is so much grain and what protein there is in the dog food, is ground up hair (hair is mostly protein and is cheap). My dogs get a raw egg every other day and have for years. It really makes a difference in their coat.

I will tell you another little dog trick. A couple or three capsules of "fish oil" a day, will make their coats nice and they will shed less.

As with all things like this, I have to make the disclaimer that a person should check with their Vet before taking any internet advice. But trust me. I know dogs.


----------



## TwinkieSlug (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the advice. My dogs have strong stomachs and never have had a food allergy. I'll feed them the eggs, and stop of course if there's any issues. It is just from 1 pair of pijs, and there are 4 dogs, so infrequent. The 3 older ones are on fish oil already for various reasons. 

I have another dog tip to add to Conditionfreak's: A cheaper way to get glucosamine for your dogs is to get the horse version. I use Cosequin ASU. It's apple flavor, my dogs don't care. I calculated 1/2 teaspoon is around 1600mg. A $180 container lasts a really long time so it ends up over time being way cheaper than the (good) dog versions.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

eggs are eggs, my maltese will eat and loves my chickens eggs if he finds one, never had a bad reaction, he enjoys it so, I let him have them if he so does find one in the bottom of the coop, he will go in when we change out the feed and water and find his little treasure and run away with it. I have not fed the pigeon eggs to him as all of those go to the crows.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I know this is about feeding eggs to dogs....BUT, just in case a cat person checks this thread...RAW EGG YOLK can be fine for cats (_no_ white).

BTW, I pulverize my eggs shells after baking them for 5 minutes in a 200 degree oven and add to my pijie grit...could do the same with pij egg shells too AFTER cooking them. 

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## TwinkieSlug (Oct 6, 2009)

mr squeaks said:


> I know this is about feeding eggs to dogs....BUT, just in case a cat person checks this thread...RAW EGG YOLK can be fine for cats (_no_ white).


I have kitties too, maybe the dogs will have to share...


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

conditionfreak said:


> *I raise, train and breed German Shepherds (I have eight of them), and I can tell you that raw eggs make them healthier and their coats shine.*


We had 4 German Sheherds and my Dad used to mix a raw egg in their meal on occasion. 
They all lived very long and healthy lives.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

mr squeaks said:


> I know this is about feeding eggs to dogs....BUT, just in case a cat person checks this thread...RAW EGG YOLK can be fine for cats (_no_ white).
> 
> BTW, I pulverize my eggs shells after baking them for 5 minutes in a 200 degree oven and add to my pijie grit...could do the same with pij egg shells too AFTER cooking them.
> 
> ...


I do the same with my egg shells  I usually feed them back to the chickens, but I got bored one day and stuck a bunch in the blender...now I have a little jar of eggshell powder (well there still are some little bits, but a lot of powder ) to sprinkle on top of the grit. Guess it isn't much different from the other powder supplements you can mix with the grit!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I do the same with my egg shells  I usually feed them back to the chickens, but I got bored one day and stuck a bunch in the blender...now I have a little jar of eggshell powder (well there still are some little bits, but a lot of powder ) to sprinkle on top of the grit. Guess it isn't much different from the other powder supplements you can mix with the grit!


ooh thats good, I like it when folks use stuff that way... most of the time Im too lazy, but I love to hear others ingenuity.


----------

